# Looking to buy a muzzleloader... tips please



## TurboGN87 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hello,

Just received permission to hunt large parcel of property, and now looking to purchase a new black powder rifle

this will be my first black powder and i dont know much about them. Currently hunt with bow and x-bow as gave up the shotgun hunting a few years back

anyways, i know the name thompson and was browsing through their guns while at bass pro but they were too busy to talk to a saleman. So any body have good recommendations? I was looking to buy the best i can now and hunt with it forever, so i was looking between the Encore and the Omega of thompson..

but again, i am totally new so any links, tips, of reading material i will greatly appreciate

thank you all


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Thompson Center guns can't really go wrong with them. Also explore the black powder alternatives (pyrodex, 777, etc), as they offer some benefits when it comes to fouling and corrosion over black powder. I like Hornady xtp bullets, lot of people I know like Barnes bullets. 

Muzzleloading is about finding the best combo with your set up, it's easier and cheaper to find an experienced muzzleloader to shoot with and borrow on their expertise and use some of their powder and lead to see if it shoots well in your set up. Otherwise testing this and that can get pretty spendy.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The modern muzzleloader website is full of tips for the beginner plus it has a classified section. My personal favorite is the Knight Disc Elite.


----------



## TurboGN87 (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for the tips, i will have to research out the modern muzzleloader site. Found a few forums but were mainly based on ancient guns.. haha

I didnt know there was even an alternative to blackpowder, or that there was a huge difference in bullets and types of black powder... so i am glad im buying with a little time before hunting season so i can get accustomed to the gun

I'm not set on thompson, just know they are reputable but will have to look into knight aswell as other manufacturers

thanks and looking forward to other suggestions and tips


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

TurboGN87 said:


> Thanks for the tips, i will have to research out the modern muzzleloader site. Found a few forums but were mainly based on ancient guns.. haha
> 
> I didnt know there was even an alternative to blackpowder, or that there was a huge difference in bullets and types of black powder... so i am glad im buying with a little time before hunting season so i can get accustomed to the gun
> 
> ...


The search tool here should get you some good reading regarding muzzleloaders. I mention TC above, but I too have a Knight and it's a great gun. Reason I didn't mention is because the company is in a bit of transition. It stopped production of firearms and was later bought. Not sure when production is going to resume and at what level.


----------



## TurboGN87 (Nov 3, 2004)

thanks , and again, i am searching as we speak, i was just trying to gather a few pros and cons or recommended models and can then research those to make best decision i can

easier to get a members current recommendation rather than reading a review from a few seasons ago they posted is all...


----------



## frontier gander (Aug 26, 2006)

its good to see a Buick nut here! 

check out the CVA Brand. The Accura is selling like hot cakes at cabelas and midway usa.

The new cva optima and new cva wolf run only around $167 to 225 at www.rrarms.com all of them have excellent triggers and super easy easy to clean up.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Don't fall for all the hype...I have a basic CVA and have killed plenty of deer with it..Buy a nice scope and the best gun you can on your budget but don't worry about keeping up with the Jones' ..so to speak..They all operate basically the same..Some are definatly easier to load and clean but for $150 versus $550 Ill take the extra 5 minutes to clean it.And when I scratch it I don't feel nearly as bad...:lol:


----------



## erodrig4 (Oct 10, 2005)

Thompson Center Encore Pro hunter, or the Thompson Center Triumph...two best muzzleloaders out there IMO


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

I have a tc triumph & my dad has the omega. They both shoot great..Plus they are made in the U.S.A. It can get a little exspensive to figure out what bullet & powder works the best..Got mine to shoot about a silver dollar size pattern & 100 yards..

Newcub


----------



## frontier gander (Aug 26, 2006)

Heres the new CVA Wolf. I was sighted my nephews in today for him at 100 yards with 90gr Blackhorn209, cci 209m primers and the 245gr Powerbelts.
I believe this model runs $188 from www.rrarms.com 

Barrel heat opened the group on the 3rd shot. Its the shot on the far upper right :rant:
And for size comparison, thats a 1.5" orange dot.








Just a $54 walmart Bushnell 3-9x40


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I bought an Omega Z5 last year. More accurate than I expected and easy to clean.

If I was in the shotgun/muzzloeloader zone I would buy something in a non-blued finish though (as I would be using it more).


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

An Encore would do you well. I'd set up for the newer Blackhorn 209 powder. I use one of my 4 Knights, a quality scope,B209 with a 250 grn SST sabot.


----------



## 8iowa (Jan 28, 2008)

Having just returned from the Contemporary Longrifle Show in Lexington, I'll throw in my vote (perhaps the only one) for the traditional type of muzzleloader. By-the-way, the longrifle is not dead, this was a huge show that drew a large attendance.

Actually, the longrifle is simple and easy to use, I can reload in less than 90 seconds, unlike the modern rifle, I don't need special tools to insert primers in the breech, and I don't have to remove the breech plug in order to clean the barrel. The longrifle is also deadly, I've blown a 50 caliber round ball clear thru deer. Whenever I introduce new shooters to my flintlocks, they are surprised at how fast the ignition is, and how accurate the rifles are. My "possibles" bag holds everything I need, I throw it over my shoulder and head into the woods. Never have I had so much fun in hunting.

Check out the Contemporary longrifle Association, www.longrifle.com
You might also find a nice rifle at Track of the Wolf, www.trackofthewolf.com


----------



## No Deer (Nov 24, 2005)

I will second the traditional muzzleloader. It sounds like you tired of the modern guns, you gave up using your shotgun and went to a bow and cross bow. The modern inline muzzleloaders are not going to be much more of a challenge to you than the shotgun you stopped using. Traditional muzzleloaders on the other hand, flintlock in particular, are much more challenging and rewarding. I have hunted with nothing but flintlocks since 1975 and have never had any problems, no matter what the weather has been. They take a bit longer to learn how to use them, but then that is half the fun of using them.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

8iowa said:


> Having just returned from the Contemporary Longrifle Show in Lexington, I'll throw in my vote (perhaps the only one) for the traditional type of muzzleloader. By-the-way, the longrifle is not dead, this was a huge show that drew a large attendance.
> 
> Actually, the longrifle is simple and easy to use, I can reload in less than 90 seconds, unlike the modern rifle, I don't need special tools to insert primers in the breech, and I don't have to remove the breech plug in order to clean the barrel. The longrifle is also deadly, I've blown a 50 caliber round ball clear thru deer. Whenever I introduce new shooters to my flintlocks, they are surprised at how fast the ignition is, and how accurate the rifles are. My "possibles" bag holds everything I need, I throw it over my shoulder and head into the woods. Never have I had so much fun in hunting.
> 
> ...


Right there with ya on that... 

I really wanted to make Dixon's as well as the CLA show this year but neither panned out very well for me.

Really need to get this rifle finished and regulated... Fall is fast approaching...


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

Tip #1 - Make sure you put the powder in before you put the bullet in.
Tip #2 - Get a bullet puller in case you put the bullet in before you put the powder in.


----------



## decoydog (May 12, 2009)

Try looking at "Daves message board" google it. they have a thread on modern in-lines as well as the Savage 10 ML 
I have a savage and I shoot smokeless powder during rifle season and BH 209 for muzzy season. I know there is alot of folks here down on them but they flat out shoot. I'm not going to carry on about them, just check them out.


----------



## flying wasp (Aug 22, 2006)

Whatever you choose? Make sure you do your homework on price. Last week I was at Bass Pro and they had a T/C Omega Z5-Black/Blue for $379.00. Last fall,Wally World in Fort Gratiot (Port Huron) had a few left for $250.00


----------

